# Tree worker plunges to his death



## alpha115 (Jun 5, 2012)

Langley (BC Canada)

By Natasha Jones - Langley Times
Published: June 01, 2012 4:00 PM
Updated: June 01, 2012 4:59 PM

WorkSafe BC investigators are probing the death of a man as he attempted to bring down a 130 foot Douglas fir in Aldergrove.

He was in the bucket of a boom at a height of approximately 80 feet when the mishap occurred.

"While trying to bring down the tree, the bucket in which he was working separated from the boom and the worker and the bucket fell to the ground," said Donna Freeman, who speaks for WorkSafe BC.

WorkSafe BC investigators were at the North Otter area property on Thursday evening, and the B.C. Coroners Service is also involved in an investigation, Freeman said.


Here is a video with the report;

Click here - Article

Take note of where the bucket separated, the shocking part to me was that the investigation happened underneath a top that was just sitting there :msp_scared: .... wow


----------



## derwoodii (Jun 6, 2012)

Sad & awful ..

How and why ya canna tell for sure, sumthins let go perhaps poor design bucket, though it looks quiet new or been using the bucket to push pieces. Them blokes under seem pretty cool about a scarfed wedged set to go log over their heads.


----------



## ashevilletree (Jun 7, 2012)

Unfortunate. Sounds like a very painful way to go out :msp_scared:

shocking when i read the article,


----------



## Johny Utah (Jun 7, 2012)

Are there no rules saying you must be wearing a safety harness when up in a bucket. Obviously if it is anchored to the bucket it wouldn't help.


----------



## stihlavarna (Jun 8, 2012)

I did not hear about it in the news? I might give these buckets a second look from now on.


----------



## alpha115 (Jun 9, 2012)

*Latest*

This is the latest;

Worker was working alone (cash job)
Worker did not climb the tree but hung the rope from the bucket
Worker tried pulling rope with a cable come along
Then he rushed to the bucket, did not put on his harness
Used bucket to try to push the top off center
Bucket cracked at attachment point of metal pin sleeve
When the worker back the bucket away from the tree the friction of the tree to the metal pin sleeve gave way
Then worker fell to his death

So not really a manufactures issue or a testing issue, he did not put on his harness which is illegal in BC Canada (at a height over 3 m).


----------

